# Drain and pipe layout/estimating software



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Which software do you use when having to draw out a job? I have been using Quickplumb Pro, but there are many "glitches" which make it unnecessarily complicated. 

For laying out my radiant systems, I have tried using Taco's FlowPro free software. So far it has worked great for me. Gives jobs a nice professional appearance when the contractor sees coloured print outs of the piping diagram.

If anyone knows of any other good programs, I would love to hear. Especially if there are free trials available online.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I always use a pencil.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been looking for a simple, cheap program for drawing simple or basic iso's.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> I've been looking for a simple, cheap program for drawing simple or basic iso's.


 I have used Cad Standard in the past. The free version works well.
http://www.cadstd.com/


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Online not to great.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I have used Cad Standard in the past. The free version works well.
> http://www.cadstd.com/



Great program for basic stack elevations and drain plans. Free version is all that you need. Do you know if there are any patches available with plumbing fixtures already drawn for you?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

markb said:


> Great program for basic stack elevations and drain plans. Free version is all that you need. Do you know if there are any patches available with plumbing fixtures already drawn for you?


 No I have not, but I never did go looking for one either.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

If anyone is interested, Kohler has 3653 Cad Blocks of plumbing fixtures on their website, all of which work with CadStd. 

http://www.us.kohler.com/tech/cadsymbol/cadsymbol.jsp


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Online not to great.


 I have seen that one before online. Too bad it wasn't bigger.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I always use a pencil.


I do this as well.


----------

